# μπίρα ή μπύρα



## partblah1990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια είναι η ορθή γραφή της συγκεκριμένης λέξης;


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2012)

Παλιότερα γραφόταν "μπύρα" και η γραφή αυτή ακόμα είναι συχνή. Ωστόσο δεν έχει καμιάν απολύτως ετυμολογική βάση το ύψιλον αυτό, αφού ούτε στις ξένες γλώσσες εμφανίζεται. Μάλλον είναι διαφημιστικό κόλπο των ζυθοποιών, αν κρίνω από το γεγονός ότι πολύ παλιά, περί το 1870 ας πούμε, γραφόταν "μπίρα". Πάντως, όλα τα λεξικά, ήδη από το προπολεμικό της Πρωίας, γράφουν "μπίρα", οπότε αυτή είναι η σωστή γραφή που θα προτιμήσει κανείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)

Υπάρχει έστω και μικρή περίπτωση να έχει ετυμολογική επίδραση από το "ζύθος";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2012)

Πώς δηλαδή;


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2012)

Οπτική επίδραση μπορεί είχε από το ζύθος, ξέχασα να το γράψω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας κουτιά και μπουκάλια από μπίρες, έχω αρχίσει να αναρωτιέμαι πόσο πεισματικό είναι να επιμένουμε στην ορθογραφική απλοποίηση, έστω κι αν το ύψιλον δεν έχει καμμιά ετυμολογική βάση, δεδομένου ότι όλες οι ζυθοποιίες συνεχίζουν να γράφουν "μπύρα" στα προϊόντα τους. Ξέρει κανείς κάποια μάρκα που να γράφει "μπίρα"; Θέλω να πω ότι... δεν είναι λίγο τραγικό να επιμένουμε στην απλοποίηση όταν το ίδιο το προϊόν πουλιέται σαν _*μπύρα*_;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 29, 2012)

*περί μπίρας*

Sometimes when I reflect on all the beer I drink, I feel ashamed . Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. I think, "It is better to drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver."
Babe Ruth

"I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day." 
Lyndon B. Johnson 

"When I read about the evils of drinking, I gave up reading."
Paul Horning 

"24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case. Coincidence? I think not."
H. L. Mencken 

"When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk, we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin. When we commit no sin, we go to heaven. So, let's all get drunk and go to heaven!" 
George Bernard Shaw 

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."
Benjamin Franklin 

"Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza." 
Dave Barry 

BEER: HELPING UGLY PEOPLE HAVE SEX SINCE 3000 B.C.!
W. C. Fields 

Remember "I" before "E," except in Budweiser.
Professor Irwin Corey 

To some it's a six-pack, to me it's a Support Group Salvation in a can!
Leo Durocher 

και το κορυφαίο:
One night at Cheers, Cliff Clavin explained the" Buffalo Theory" to his buddy Norm: 
"Well, ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members! ; In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine! That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 29, 2012)

Οπτικά μου θυμίζει και το γερμανικό ρήμα "brauen" (πρβ. αγγλ. brew) που έχει τη σημασία "παρασκευάζω ζύθο/μπύρα", αν και το όνομα του ποτού δεν έχει -u-.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Κι αυτή εδώ είναι «Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος», αλλά δεν διδάσκουμε στα παιδιά «η Ελλάδα, της Ελλάδος». Αυτοί πουλάνε «μπύρα» κι εμείς πίνουμε _μπίρα_ και γράφουμε _μπίρα_.

Μπορούμε να ζήσουμε με δύο ορθογραφίες. Ρώτα τον Ατλαντικό τι τραβάει κάθε φορά που περνάνε αγγλικές λέξεις σε -our. Εγώ θα γράφω _μπίρα_ και ο Ζάζουλας _γλυτώνω_.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξέρει κανείς κάποια μάρκα που να γράφει "μπίρα";



Ναι, η Άμστελ! Και μου έκανε εντύπωση μάλιστα που το είδα γραμμένο, σε ένα χάρτινο τραπεζομάντιλο, φέτος το καλοκαίρι, δίπλα στο κύμα (ααααχ!  )


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Μπράβο σου. Και μπράβο της. Να τη διαφημίσουμε λοιπόν.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 29, 2012)

Ξανασκεφτείτε τα περί διαφήμισης.

Για το γλωσσικό σκέλος του θέματος, μία φίλη εξέφρασε πρόσφατα την ίδια απορία (γιατί ύψιλον), και το μυαλό μου πήγε απευθείας σε αυτό που ανέφερε πιο πριν ο Sarant. Ίσως είναι και το πιθανότερο τελικά, μέχρι νεωτέρας τουλάχιστον.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 29, 2012)

Κατευθείαν απ'το ψυγείο μου. Τίμια Άμστελ η πρώτη, Lager του ΙΚΕΑ η δεύτερη.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

...
Brew your own beer, φτιάξε μόνος σου την μπίρα σου κι αλεστικά και κερατιάτικα μη δίνεις. 
Next time you crack open a cold one—strained, heated and brewed by your own hand— you'll understand.

Η απλούστερη διαδικασία, συνταγές, brewing calculator, εξοπλισμός, ανάλυση κόστους. Καλό πλύσιμο, άνετη κουζίνα, λίγο μεράκι (και προαιρετικά καλή παρέα) χρειάζονται μόνο για την παρασκευή. Έτοιμη για κατανάλωση μετά από τρεις Παρασκευές, με ό,τι παρέα προαιρείστε. _Bateer _beer, coming soon to kitchens near you.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 29, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως δε μου πάει να γράψω "μπίρα". Σαν κάτι να της λείπει, ρε παιδάκι μου. Σαν τσίχλα δίχως ζάχαρη, και μπύρα χωρίς αλκοόλ. Μπύρα, χορταστική, πικρή και ξανθιά! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Α ρε τα γλοσικά τοτέμ πόσο δίσκολα πέφτουν. Σου λέι μετά ο άλος ότι φοβάτε πος θα του φέρουν τι φονιτικί γραφί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κι αυτή εδώ είναι «Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος», αλλά δεν διδάσκουμε στα παιδιά «η Ελλάδα, της Ελλάδος». Αυτοί πουλάνε «μπύρα» κι εμείς πίνουμε _μπίρα_ και γράφουμε _μπίρα_.
> 
> Μπορούμε να ζήσουμε με δύο ορθογραφίες. Ρώτα τον Ατλαντικό τι τραβάει κάθε φορά που περνάνε αγγλικές λέξεις σε -our. Εγώ θα γράφω _μπίρα_ και ο Ζάζουλας _γλυτώνω_.



Και ο Ζάζουλας γράφει "γλυτώνω"; Δεν είμαι ο μόνος Έλληνας; Γιούπιιιι! Άλλος ένας πόντος προς την κατεύθυνση ότι ο Ζάζουλας είναι ο χαμένος μου αδερφός. Πάντα πίστευα ότι είμαι υιοθετημένος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Α ρε τα γλοσικά τοτέμ πόσο δίσκολα πέφτουν. Σου λέι μετά ο άλος ότι φοβάτε πος θα του φέρουν τι φονιτικί γραφί!



:lol: :lol: :lol: Γλικιά, πικρί, ξανθιά, κόκινι, μάβρι, φτιαγμένι από μιχανές ί από βέλγους καλόγερους, ί στο τσαρδί του Δαεμάνου, μπίρες ιπάρχουνε πολές, το μπιροκίλι ένα! :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Α ρε τα γλοσικά τοτέμ πόσο δίσκολα πέφτουν. Σου λέι μετά ο άλος ότι φοβάτε πος θα του φέρουν τι φονιτικί γραφί!



Κε τότε θα ίθελα να δο πος θα εγραφες aftitimpira κε τι ακριβός θα ενοούσες :devil::inno:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κε τότε θα ίθελα να δο πος θα εγραφες aftitimpira κε τι ακριβός θα ενοούσες :devil::inno:


Θα ενοούσα το ίδιο που ενοό όταν στο λέο κε τ' ακούς. Έχις ακούσι διαφορά ανάμεσα στιν μπίρα κε στιν μπ*ύ*ρα;

(Πο πο, θα μου τιν πέσουν, δεν τι γλιτόνο!)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα ενοούσα το ίδιο που ενοό όταν στο λέο κε τ' ακούς. Έχις ακούσι διαφορά ανάμεσα στιν μπίρα κε στιν μπ*ύ*ρα;
> 
> (Πο πο, θα μου τιν πέσουν, δεν τι γλιτόνο!)


Όχι, έχι διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τι μπίρα και τιν πίρα. (Καλά, μετά τα σβίνις για να μι μας τιν πέσουν ι σοβαρί) :devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> έχι διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τι μπίρα και τιν πίρα.



Μιν κιτάς πός το ίχες γράψι. Κανονικά κε τα δίο προφέροντε [timbíra].

(Πολύ κουραστική η φωνητική γραφή. Γυρνάω στην εύκολη που ξέρω.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι, έχι διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τι μπίρα και τιν πίρα. (Καλά, μετά τα σβίνις για να μι μας τιν πέσουν ι σοβαρί) :devil:



Δεν κατάλαβα. Την πήρα, την πείρα ή την Πύρα;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

Μπας και γλυιτώσουμε το πολύ κράξιμο. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα. Την πήρα, την πείρα ή την Πύρα;



έλα μου ντε! ;)


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κε τότε θα ίθελα να δο πος θα εγραφες aftitimpira κε τι ακριβός θα ενοούσες :devil::inno:



Τι μπίρ'ς; Να σ'μπο, ζουρίσκις ή δρουσίσκις; 
- Two beers.
- Ισί τουν πήρ'ς.  



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα. Την πήρα, την πείρα ή την Πύρα;



Την πύρρα > τη μπύρρα  : 




Αυτή μάλιστα, να τη γράψω με υγκρέκ και γουργουριστό ρ, *_νερράκι_, και να την πιω στο *_ποτύρι_. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Στο δάσος τις βουλώνεις / Στο δάσος της Βουλώνης

Εμπνευσμένο από ελληνοϊαπωνικό φόρουμ.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> Καλό πλύσιμο, άνετη κουζίνα, λίγο μεράκι (και προαιρετικά καλή παρέα) χρειάζονται μόνο για την παρασκευή. Έτοιμη για κατανάλωση μετά από τρεις Παρασκευές, με ό,τι παρέα προαιρείστε. _Bateer _beer, coming soon to kitchens near you.



Besides, what are friends for, if not sharing?


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Besides, what are friends for, if not sharing?



Αυτή είναι περίπτωση «την μπίραν».


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτή είναι περίπτωση «την μπίραν».


κε τι σίκοσαν... (κε μι ροτάτε πια, τιν μπίραν, τιν αποκαταποτιμπίραν ή τιν αποκαταποκαταποτιμπίραν; )


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
Ονε βοθρβον, ονε σκοτψη, ονε βεερ, ουπσ! One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Με προκαλείς -χορτοφάγα γυναίκα- να σε παραπέμψω στη γνωστή συνταγή για κοτόπουλο με ουίσκι, θα γίνεται και με μπυίρα, σίγουρα!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Κοίτα να δεις, ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο, βρήκα κι άλλη μπ*ί*ρα, και μάλιστα ελληνική: Volkan Σαντορίνης, σε ξανθό και μαύρο! 
Μπιρομανείς, σπεύσατε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Εγώ αποφάσισα να μην ξαναπιώ μπύρα γραμμένη με γιώτα, σαν διαμαρτυρία για την μη καθιέρωσης φωνητικής γραφής. Ή θα γράφουμε φωνητικά, ή θα γράφουμε την μπύρα όπως την γράφουν οι μεγάλες ζυθοποιίες. Διαλέξτε. Δεν θέλουμε μέσες λύσεις. Παίρνουμε κεφάλια. Δαγκώνουμε επίσης.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ονε βοθρβον, ονε σκοτψη, ονε βεερ, ουπσ! One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - John Lee Hooker



Ονε κατ, ονε βοτε, ονε βεερ οοπσ! One cat, one vote, one beer - Ry Cooder :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

What's this? Hair of the cat that bit you?


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> What's this? Hair of the cat that bit you?



Hell, no! Hairs of cats is for pussies pussy cats.

Grab a hair of a dawg :devil:


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

_Έμπειρος σμπίρος πίνει μπύρα,
ψειρίζει όλη την ποτήρα._


----------



## drazen (Aug 30, 2012)

Υπάρχει και μια ρεθεμνιώτικη (: http://www.brinks-beer.gr/index.php/el), απλώς καταπληκτική. Ψάξτε την.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Hell, no! Hairs of cats is for pussies pussy cats.
> Grab a hair of a dawg :devil:



Here's a pigfoot to go with it, and a bottle of beer of course, 'cause I'm in my sin, slay me 'cause I'm full of gin

Gimme a pigfoot (and a bottle of beer) - Bessie Smith







Billie Holiday 







Nina Simone


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

...
Πώς λένε την «μπίρα» στην Ευρώπη:






Πηγή: http://www.boredpanda.com/fun-maps-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school/?image_id=fun-maps-10.jpg

Όλο «*μπύρα» «*μπύρα» και μπίρι μπίρι, ανοίξτε και κάνα λεξικό. «Μπίρα» λέμε και στ' όνομά της νερό δεν πίνουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Brew your own beer, φτιάξε μόνος σου την μπίρα σου κι αλεστικά και κερατιάτικα μη δίνεις.
> Next time you crack open a cold one—strained, heated and brewed by your own hand— you'll understand.
> 
> Η απλούστερη διαδικασία, συνταγές, brewing calculator, εξοπλισμός, ανάλυση κόστους. Καλό πλύσιμο, άνετη κουζίνα, λίγο μεράκι (και προαιρετικά καλή παρέα) χρειάζονται μόνο για την παρασκευή. Έτοιμη για κατανάλωση μετά από τρεις Παρασκευές, με ό,τι παρέα προαιρείστε. _Bateer _beer, coming soon to kitchens near you.



Για όσους τα θέλουν πιο εύκολα: The Beer Machine.

Real brewers still do it manually, and cheaper.


----------



## P_Melas (May 24, 2020)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξέρει κανείς κάποια μάρκα που να γράφει "μπίρα";





Elsa said:


> Ναι, η Άμστελ!



Η Άμστελ;
Δε νομίζω!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2020)

Η αγάπη της αισθητικής της γλώσσας εναντίον της γλωσσολογίας. Ένα «υ» που μπήκε (για λόγους αισθητικής, για να θυμίζει τον ζύθο;) δεν λέει με τίποτα να φύγει. Κι ας θέλουν όλα τα νεότερα λεξικά να γράφουμε *μπίρα* και *ξίδι*. Στις σελίδες του Θανόπουλου π.χ. όλες οι μπίρες περιγράφονται σαν «ΜΠΙΡΕΣ» κι ας γράφουν στις ετικέτες τους «ΜΠΥΡΑ» (αν δεν γράφουν ΖΥΘΟΣ ή BEER) και στις σελίδες με τα ξίδια βλέπουμε περιγραφή «ΞΥΔΙ» και στις ετικέτες (όχι όλες) «ΞΥΔΙ» — σε πείσμα των λεξικών.


----------



## anepipsogos (May 24, 2020)

Από το 1871 τουλάχιστον γράφεται καθώς αρμόζει, αλλά εμείς εκεί, κόλλημα με την «μπύρα»! 

Περί ζύθου (μπίρας) σελ. 208-9

https://books.google.gr/books?id=DU...LCWs4ChDoAQgmMAA#v=onepage&q="μπίρας"&f=false


----------

